# Proper's 93 Gallon Cube Rimless Project



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

First off i want to thank this community for all the help and info that went into building this tank. I am now nearing completion of the build so i figured i would start a build thread. I want to thank imma_fool, Tiapan, Ryan @ R20 for helping getting this project off the ground.

Where to start, It all began when a friend of mine (imma_fool) sold me his 15 gallon rimless nano about 3 years ago, after that the obsession began. After setting up the 15 gallon i decided to convert my 165 in-wall FW set up to a SW. Being a noob i settled with all the wrongs in this hobby trying to save money and Macgyver everything. Fast forward a year, the tank was giving me so many issues, i had lost countless fish and corals i decided to shut down the tank.

Late last year i caught the "bug" again and wanted to set up a tank, I always liked cubes and got a good deal on a 30x30 Rimless cube. It will be set up in my basement office.

Here is my equipment list

Tank: 30x30x24 With Overflow
Sump: 28x23x15
Water Movement: 2x Hydor 850s (will upgrade to a couple of wp-25s)
Skimmer: Vertex In180 
Return: Mag 950
Lighting: Radion G3 Pro

Anyways enough talk and more pics right?

*The Stand*

So first thing first was building the stand, I decided to build the stand the same diamentions of the tank. The plan is to make mdf doors for the stand and have them held to the stand with Magnets.

The stand is 30x30x36high










*The Sump*

For the sump i needed a tank that would be able to fit into my stand, I lucked out and found someone who was selling a 45gallon wide tank that was 23.5x28x15. The issue was one of the panes was broken. I ordered some new glass for the baffles and a new pane.

Replacing the pane was not bad, I used some fishing wire and thin razors to get the front pane off and then sealed it with some GE SCS1200 Aquarium.










The Idea for the sump was to divide it into a "U" so that i could have my skimmer on the drain side, a refugium/frag tank on the front and then my return/reactors on the other.

*The Tank*

After we painted the stand white it was time to test fit the tank and it fit like a glove. At this time i also added a switch panel to control everything on the tank with a flip of a switch










*The Scape*

Originally i was thinking of doing a rock wall on the back of the tank but i decided to do a small cave, i didn't want too much rock in the display i enjoy having a minimal approach to things. Here are some pics of my scape idea. The main rock is a huge volcano shaped piece it probably weighs about 50 pounds









Finally it was time to put the sand and rock into the tank, I opted to do the back of the tank in black to blend the over flow and any powerheads i put in. I used some Vinyl and Windex and went to town. I think it turned out perfect and i can remove it if i want in the future










The tank has been filled with water for a few weeks now and I have been slowly stocking.

Stay Tuned for more!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I love cube aquariums! This looks like it is going to be good


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Tagging along for this build. Love the scape

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cube*

awesome job look forward to seeing your stock and follow this thread great job....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That is looking amazing I like your aquascape it matches the tank dimension.
Keep pics coming.


----------



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I just picked up my Radion today. The tank has been running with some Orphek Atlantik that Red aka Taipan let me barrow so i didnt have to look at a dark tank










Can't wait to set this up.


----------



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

*Thanksgiving update*

Soo its been about 8 months since i set up this tank. Over the past 8 months i've just been collecting frags here and there and getting all of my chemistry to line up.

I recently added a Jebao DP4 to help with dosing as manual dosing got old within a week. I also started to get into sps buying frag packs from both sweetride and notclear. Both of their tanks made me want to make mine as nice as theirs.

As of now i will just let the tank grow out and try my best not to add anything.

Anywayss Here are some FTS

Side 1









Front 









Side 22









Ill update this thread with more pics of the corals that are actually in the tank


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice tank. Rock work is amazing. When you figure out how not to add anything else, please share the secret.


----------

